# The worst videos to ever exist



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Just post some of the worst videos you've found.  The stuff you put through your mic with.

_Volume Warning~_


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Scales42 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 17, 2018)

Scales42 said:


>


That final SPLASH! LOL


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 17, 2018)

warning, this following videos gave me cancer and made me age 20 years.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 17, 2018)

Cancer incarnate.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 17, 2018)

with every minute of this video one of my brain cells died:


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Scales42 (Apr 17, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> warning, this following videos gave me cancer and made me age 20 years.



This was beautiful!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


>


this video is art


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> this video is art


then you might like this fam:


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2018)

As Jim Sterling would say *"IS THIS MEMES!!!???"*


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

anything made by me


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 19, 2018)

Lighthearted post: Anything by Logan Paul. 

Serious post: The Funkytown video (Do not google it, do not even think about it.)


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

Edit: fuck it was already done


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

_I have become death_


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


>




i like you


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i like you


I like you too fam


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I like you too fam



*holds hand* 

we are married now


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> *holds hand*
> 
> we are married now


now that we are one, we shall birth the biggest and best cringe humanity has ever known!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> now that we are one, we shall birth the biggest and best cringe humanity has ever known!


.......




Spoiler



yes


----------



## Sealab (Apr 19, 2018)

I both love and hate this thread. I've laughed like a fool for like, twenty minutes now, but I'm also considering death at this point.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Scales42 (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 22, 2018)

This video is disgusting


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 22, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> This video is disgusting



I only listen to *real *music


----------



## katalistik (Apr 22, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> This video is disgusting



This is what our kids should learn at school!


----------



## katalistik (May 4, 2018)

Editing skillz 100


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 4, 2018)

i think this is meant as art though, i think the chicken noises were edited in


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 4, 2018)




----------

